
Ask HN: I want to create a side business, but not sure where to start? - yupstunned
I work for a large tech company. Most of my career experience has been in data, analytics and doing data integration and migration work. I have electronics engineering degree. I know backend&#x2F;big data processing stuff pretty well,but I have no idea of doing frontend development. There are so many options that I don&#x27;t know where to start.<p>Anyway, my intention is to create business and not the website. Even if it is selling physical products or software, I am okay with it.<p>Can you advise me where should I start? What type of software sells best?<p>As I don&#x27;t know frontend development, should I spend time learning FE development or should I hire contractors for the development ?<p>Any advise will be helpful.
======
oldmancoyote
The problem is not the product.

The often insurmountable problem is how to get to your potential customers.
For example, selling an iOS app or a book on iBooks is a dead end for most
folks. There is just no ready way to get folks attention. The usual method is
some social media scheme. Establishing a content marketing scheme or some
other kind of social media scheme is the hardest part. It makes getting a
product seem easy.

I'm not saying don't do it. DO do it, but plan on spending a huge amount of
effort developing a marketing scheme. Start thinking about that from the very
beginning. In fact, an insight into a workable scheme might be the starting
point for choosing a product that would fit the scheme.

Good luck!

------
PhilWright
Find a partner that can do the front end work. That way you can work together
to get to a minimal first version quickly. The longer it takes to get from
starting to an actual first version you can sell, the more likely you will run
out of steam and give up. Then work together to come up with a simple idea
that can be coded within just a few months of spare time.

No one can tell you what to build because if we knew of a simple but great
idea then we would do it ourselves!

------
herbst
Just use Bootstrap :)

